# tropicalfish and salt



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

hi can all fish tolarate a bit of salt 1 per gallon ?


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

what type of fish are in there mate?


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

*here we go list of me fish*

6 barbs
10 mollies
5 platys,
5 glow lights 
2 bumble be goby 
2 rock shrimp,
2 kribensis 
4 swordtail 
5 thread tail rainbow 
7 neons which just got but never last 
3 alge eaters
1 collie loach
2 tiger loach
1 pigmy puffer
6 cherry barbs
1 pleco
1 danio
1 ram
1 silver shark 
3 snails
think thats all


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

you need to lose the salt mate, only a couple in there that will tolerate it, salt also reduces the amount of oxygen your water holds.
some folk say a bit of salt will help cure certain ailments, but personally freshwater fish need freshwater.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

its a 145 gallon tank ive put 50 tea spoons in reson 4 doing it was that they started itching or twitching and so far salt only thing that cures it i no all the live bares tolorate it even need it plus bumble bee gobydo and few others was jut worryed if there was a ny fish that it kill just like that


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

also i do have loads of oxegen grr at spelling lol oh welll i guess ill do a water change tomorow lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

better safe than sorry, whats your water quality like where you are, hereits very alkaline and chlorinated, so water changes i keep to a minimum.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

u mean tap water or nitrate and stuff well tap water hard tank all good 
but every time i buy fish they get il dame shop i buy them from always have ill fish that y the salt seem t o work and i no at least half of the fish if not most will tolorate but there was a couple that not sure of


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

sorry, meant tap water, ours that bad that try to collect rainwater instead.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

take 4 ever 4 my tank with sump as well if it smaller i would


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

try using octozin, its a tablet form of medication, not cheap in a tank your size, but i find it works a treat,and doesn't discolour the water. used it loads in the aquatic store i used to work in.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

As Lees said, woudn't add salt in there with the fish your keeping, also what type of salt are you using, sea salt ect will bring your PH up !


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

aqua tonic salt 50 teaspoon in about 145 gallon


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

since ive put it in as well fish stoped flicking 
so i huess i might leave a dy or 2 then water change
and put no more in


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

andyman wow wow wow ive just seen yout fish tank wat more can i say but WOW LOL


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Your salt is stopping the flikering, because just like when we add salt to our wounds it kills any parasites ect stopping it getting infected, so your doing the write thing, only theres a certain salt you can add wich doesn't affect your PH and i'm not sure on the name, i'm pretty sure its the one ure using, but not 100% certain !



> andyman wow wow wow ive just seen yout fish tank wat more can i say but WOW LOL


Lmao, thats classed as my back up tank, so if any fish disagree with eachother in my tank, there straight down stairs and into our 12footer


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

doctor something is the right salt, my advice now mate is do daily water changes of about 15% rather than 1 complete change, you'll never rid your tank completely but dilution is a safer alternate.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

i think ill stick to low dose was gonner stick in another 50 today coz mollies like 1 per gallon but ill stick with wat i done and in time with water changes it willbe weaker


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lees said:


> try using octozin, its a tablet form of medication, not cheap in a tank your size, but i find it works a treat,and doesn't discolour the water. used it loads in the aquatic store i used to work in.


Thought i saw it mentioned earlier, looks your easiest option, but the octozin sounds like the treatment ure needing, just kills off parasites out the hole tank, unlike ure salt, wich is just keeping the parasites off ure fish for a short while !


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

ive also got some fish with fins not so good will that cure that i dont understand i havent had bad water like 4 ages


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

i think you're bringing crappy water back from the store as well mate, very common, try putting fish thru a net and discarding their water in the future. and yes, octozin should also help with finrot, if thats what you're describing. this treatment is superb for curing problems in the tank rather than a quarantine system.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

ill get some but wanted to avoid coz got new green x in tank and ill have to remove them bumer takes how box of them lol would i have to remove some water first as it got salt and melifix in


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

hmmm seems you already have treatments ect in your tank, better to wait after you have done a couple of water changes without any medications in, or add some carbon to suck it all up, mixing the medications together can prove lethal !


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

even melifix it ment to be herble ?il do 25 % water change b4 doing it 
the green x pads ment to remove chemicals a bit as well which ive got in so should be loads of treatment in tank


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

i realy hate shop that i buy fish from but i have no car so we walk to the nearest which is about 45 min walk and loads of sick fish one tank full of white spot in there


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

i have esheree 2000 but last time i used that it killed my ghost nife fish i had


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Ure best finding a means of transport and getting to another shop, one thats more reliable, hes selling you ill fish, then taking more off you for treatments on them, sounds like ure being ripped off !


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

yer i think i do that


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

re the knife fish, your shop should have told you not to use it with smooth fish, i.e. no scales, same for clowns,elephants,etc.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

What were you doing with a knife fish with glow light tetras and neons lol did the shop keeper even tell you how large they grow ?


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

it was ment to be good 4 scalless fish that y that sold it to me packet said ok as well but twice it happened with that med so i dont trust it now lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

good point andy, where are you from xx, might know a reputable dealer your way


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

lol i had the smaller fish in smaller tank had 3 tanks at one point selling the 2 small ones well im in sussex worthing and shop i baught him from had him with tetras


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG at price of octozin i have about 135-145 galon tank that is including sump how many tablets would it take


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

will waterlife myxazin treat it ? coz i reading site and it dont say that the other 1 treats fin rot


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lol forgot now, this is where i struggle, calculating gallons, litres ect lol was never any good at maths, i'd need to see the packet !


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

right then, 4 tablets for approx 20galls i think, so you'll need approx 30 per dose i reckon, they do a big tub for about 30 quid, give or take.


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

just looked on e bay, 200 tabs for 16.99 + 2.40 p+p.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

i ll get some can i use it as well as waterlife myxazin


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

use seperately as you should with all treatments


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

ok ty well all the flicking has stoped but by sounds of what iv read dont mean it gone away just the salt keeping it of the fish well any way there are few other probs like pleco with fin rot or badly nipped fins few other fish with that but not as bad as him sord tail with a funny whitish patch on her side so basicly what im asking what do i treat first i have waterlife myxazin on its way in post and i havent got the octozin yet but gonner get some so which to do first if it the octozin ill get some quick


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

have you checked your water quality recently, i.e. PH,ammonia, nitrite, hardness? pointless treating if you have a prob with the water.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

all fine
but im gonner double check at shop


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

get a test kit for home, i know it costs a bit but much better to do it in situ, you can get false readings when transporting water.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

i have got 1 at home lol but gonner get shop to test i just rang them soon as i said the shop had loads of white spot in one tank he went oh no that wouldnt happen i even asked a member of staff and showed the tank he said yes it was grrrrrrrr im testing it here as well but one of my tst the liquid has gone purple in the bottle for some reson


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

liquid tests only last for about 6 mth, better with tablets, more reliable


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo perfect water just as i thought shop tryed saying it be water nout to do with them so after they said that on phone of walked to shop well they tested my water and perfect water so that p***** on there fireworks lol tryed saying it happens somtime if u go diff shop told em it only happens wen buy fish there ops well now i no it aint my fault well the flicking has stoped but gonner treat the fin rot first oh and a bouns they changed my faulty test lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

result.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Wich ever looks the worst, treat first ! Good news on the water quality :wink:


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

well fin rot if that wat it is another fish dead it was a new one every time i buy fish 1 go's bummer ive put puffer in trap thing thinking it maybe him but not sure grrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

puffers are aggressive little sods, not really surprised i'm afraid.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

i like him reminds me of nibbler of futerama grrr @ me spelling if i put him in a tank of his own wat set up i need size wise


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

i dont think he did pleco coz pleco gets it on and off 4 some reson dont no y


----------

